# Kratzer Effekt gesucht



## tzippy (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche eine Art Kratzer Effekt. Wie von wilden Krallen. So oder ähnlich:






Jemand eine Idee wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## turboniko (31. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht funktioniert das mit diesen Brushes.
Einfach mal googeln unter "photoshop brushes scratches". Da solltest Du fündig werden.

LG. Niko!


----------

